

An affordable 4K monitor? It's finally here. - dcg
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/06/08/reviewed-asus-pb287q-affordable-4k-monitor/10089975/

======
fuzzythinker
What I want is a 60hz 3-4k monitor with ~110ppi under $1k. Auria [1][2] seems
to be the only one making 3k monitors in ~110ppi, but there isn't any reviews
for it yet. Its cheaper $450 version claims to be 2880x1620, but reviews says
it's actually a 2650x1600, so I'm not going to plunge $750-$850 until there's
a good reliable review for it. Anyone know if there's any 60hz 3-4k monitors
with ~110ppi under $1k?

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KG5LWM4](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KG5LWM4)
\- $750

2\. [http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJQRUEK](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JJQRUEK)
\- $840

------
ApolloRising
Please note this is TN Panel

------
valarauca1
157ppi

1ms response rate

60hz

2 HDMI 1.4, 1 DisplayPort 1.2

28 inch monitor.

I'm really waiting for a nice 22-23 inch monitor. 28 just feels to massive.

------
iod
Got mine Thursday and it's awesome! Let the TN haters hate, the color is great
on this.

~~~
notsure123
Where did you buy it from?

